# Normaler bewegungsmelder an 230v digitaler eing. Klemme



## Motox1982 (16 Dezember 2016)

Hallo!

Ich habe daheim eine beckhoff sps im einsatz und bin gerade am renovieren.
Ich habe an der sps 230v dig. Eingangsklemmen. Kann ich da dran simple baumarktübliche bewegungsmelder hängen oder zieht die eingangsklemme zu wenig strom?
http://www.beckhoff.at/default.asp?bus_terminal/kl1702.htm

Es gibt ja bewegungsmelder mit und ohne relais, was sollte man da wählen?


Vielen dank!
Mfg motox1982


----------



## Pozzy (18 Dezember 2016)

Servus motox1982,

Theoretisch kannst du den Bewgeungsmelder direkt auf die Klemme hängen.
Ich würde dir empfehlen (insofern du dies noch nicht hast) eine Einspeiseklemme zb KL9150 zu verwenden, diese speist direkt in die Powerkontakte der KL's ein.
Was ich so im Kopf habe, sind die Klemmen (Powerkontakte) bis 10A ausgelegt.

lg


----------



## Hesse (18 Dezember 2016)

Ich verstehe das so,  das @Motox1982 das Signal vom BM in der SPS auswerten möchte  also auf einen Digitalen Eingang haben möchte, und nicht weitere Ausgänge speisen will oder?


----------



## Pozzy (18 Dezember 2016)

Ich habs so verstanden, dass er den BM auch über die Klemme versorgen will, inkl. der Signalauswertung  deshalb den Vorschlag mit der Einspeiseklemme


----------



## shrimps (18 Dezember 2016)

Hi,
viele BM (Baumarkt) haben eine geschaltete Phase...
Diese kann direkt in die KL1702 hinein...
Bei mehreren darf es aber nur der gleiche Leiter Lx sein !
Ich habe die Kl1702 zum Signalabgriff meines Ofens und z.b. des Zünders dran.
Viel Spaß
Shrimps


----------



## Fabpicard (18 Dezember 2016)

Bewegungsmelder mit Relais, geben an genau diesem eben 230V oder nix raus.

Bewegungsmelder ohne Relais, ziehen ihre Versorgungsspannung quasi parasitär und können mit den meisten LEDs beispielsweise nicht betrieben werden.
Beispiel Glühbirne wäre, das im Aus Zustand trotzdem ein geringer Strom im mA-Bereich fließt damit der BM noch laufen kann. Im Ein Zustand fällt dann an dem BM nur geringe Spannung ab aber der Strom ist viel größer, so reicht die Energie aber auch noch für den Betrieb des BM 

Wenn du den BM also nur an die SPS hängen willst, würde ich dir gleich welche mit Relais vorschlagen oder eben passend großes Relais selbst dazwischen hängen. (was meist aber viel ungünstigere Stromverbräuche für sich hat)

MfG Fabsi

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Motox1982 (18 Dezember 2016)

Ok danke für eure antworten!

Dann wird es wohl am besten sein bewegungsmelder mit relais einzusetzen diese mit 230v der sps zu versorgen (kl9150) und dann zurück in die eingangsklemme. Es geht nur  darum das signal bes BW abzufangen.
Das licht schalte ich dann seperat.

Mfg motox1982


----------



## Joe (19 Dezember 2016)

Hast du schonmal daran gedacht Präsenzmelder mit DALI einzubauen. Da brauchst du einmal die KL6811 und natürlich die Präsenzmelder (z.B. Tridonic). Die sind zwar ein wenig teurer als die normalen Präsenzmelder, können aber dafür auch die Helligkeit erfassen. Da kannst du dann deine Lampen abhängig von der Helligkeit einschalten, bzw. wenn sie Dimmbar sind sogar auf eine gewisse Helligkeit regeln.


----------



## Motox1982 (19 Dezember 2016)

Hi joe!

Ich hätte ganz normale BW genommen die ebenfalls in abhängigkeit der helligkeit schalten. Die logik beinhaltet der BW und die einstellmöglichkeit. Sobald finster genug ist schaltet der BW und sps bekommt das signal. So wäre der plan


----------



## ohm200x (19 Dezember 2016)

Normale BW(M) haben den Nachteil, dass die Helligkeitsauswertung im Gerät stattfindet und du nicht an den Wert kommst. 

In der Schwellenphase schaltet der BWM ein, wir dann aber nicht mehr nachgetriggert, weil die Leuchten drum herum hell machen. Dann geht das Licht aus und beim nächsten mal springt er wieder an.

Fällt mir hauptsächlich morgens auf. Allerdings komme ich meist heim wenn es so dunkel ist, dass er da zuverlässig arbeitet. 

Bei nen BWM an DALI (oder auch KNX) könntest auf den Helligkeitswert zugreifen und die Logik in die SPS verlagern.

Nur als Hinweis 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hucki (19 Dezember 2016)

ohm200x schrieb:


> In der Schwellenphase schaltet der BWM ein, wir dann aber nicht mehr nachgetriggert, weil die Leuchten drum herum hell machen.


Wenn der BWM nicht gerade aus der Grabbelkiste ist, wird der Dämmerungsschalter beim Nachtriggern normalerweise übergangen.
Die Dinger werden ja auch nicht erst seit gestern hergestellt, so dass es zwischenzeitlich genügend Zeit gab, sich der geschilderten Problematik anzunehmen.


----------



## ohm200x (19 Dezember 2016)

Nun aus der Krabbelkiste  ist der definitiv nicht. (Esylux MD-C360i/6 mini) Im großen und ganzen macht der kleine sich auch sehr gut. 
Aber ne kleine Schwelle gibt es eben doch. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

